# Linea Mini - Flashing Red light



## Charodar (Jul 5, 2020)

My Linea Mini's red light is flashing, however it doesn't seem to be an heat switch that has tripped, having opened the top up and checked.

I did attempt to do a standard clean via the group head, but another issue is the pressure seems limited to 9 bar.

Are there any other known common issues causing the flashing red?


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

If it's not the heat reset switch, have a look at this link on Barsita.com: https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/la-marzocco-linea-mini-blinking-red-light-t61898.html
Does seem to be a common problem, which can easily be solved by calling your local LM support.


----------



## Charodar (Jul 5, 2020)

After further investigation, it WAS a heat reset switch, but the two on the group head. Hopefully useful to people in future, most videos show the internal ones for the steam wand etc.


----------

